# New: Hurthel cell nodule



## cj4everyoung (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello everyone, thanks in advance for any help! Ok, been dealing with an ongoing small Hurthel cell nodule for about 2 yrs and on thyroid meds since. 1999 had a biopsy concluding: hurthel cells and follicular, consitant with my Hashimoto's, 1 cm solid nodule. 2010 redid the ultrasound and biopsy again, same thing, no growth. Most recent: last month ultrasound and showed same nodule but with blood flow, solid. Got the disc and more info on that, shows the blood flow in the nodule.
Now, being Hurthel cells and blood flow worries me?
Have a ENT reviewing me next wk. Was seeing a general surgeon who just wants to keep follow ups every 6 months. why? wait and see if it invades or grows? I've read size isn't a predictor of cancer? and having Hashi's is and blood flow not a good sign? I also have a swollen gland on the same side, but I know that could be from Hashi's.
Should I feel confident with whatever this ENT concludes?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cj4everyoung said:


> Hello everyone, thanks in advance for any help! Ok, been dealing with an ongoing small Hurthel cell nodule for about 2 yrs and on thyroid meds since. 1999 had a biopsy concluding: hurthel cells and follicular, consitant with my Hashimoto's, 1 cm solid nodule. 2010 redid the ultrasound and biopsy again, same thing, no growth. Most recent: last month ultrasound and showed same nodule but with blood flow, solid. Got the disc and more info on that, shows the blood flow in the nodule.
> Now, being Hurthel cells and blood flow worries me?
> Have a ENT reviewing me next wk. Was seeing a general surgeon who just wants to keep follow ups every 6 months. why? wait and see if it invades or grows? I've read size isn't a predictor of cancer? and having Hashi's is and blood flow not a good sign? I also have a swollen gland on the same side, but I know that could be from Hashi's.
> Should I feel confident with whatever this ENT concludes?


Hi! So far as I know, there are Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's and Hurthle Cells indigenous to cancer. Solid is not good. Vascularity is also suspicious. Swollen Lymph nodes raise suspicion.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hurthle-cell-cancer/DS00660

It depends on what the ENT has to say and hopefully you will report back to us here.

I will say this much; it is all highly suspicious so I personally would not be easily fluffed off about this. Research shows that those w/Hashimoto's and Graves' are more apt to get cancer than any other.


----------



## cj4everyoung (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Andros, I agree. The only thing that seems non cancer is it hasn't grown since February. But some cancers are slower growing? I think the ENT will have a more knowledgeable input than the general surgeon? If it is cancer there are some things that make more sense now? I had new "micro" calcifications in my mammogram a couple yrs ago and biopsied, same side as my nodule? wonder if there is any correlation? breathing issues, choking, the gland swollen, sinus pressure. I'll post back with what this ENT says next wk, again, thank you.


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I had an ultrasound in August that showed a 1 cm nodule that wasn't there 2 years ago. Also my thyroid is enlarged. I have Hashimotos. The endocrinologist decided to biopsy (partly because of seeing calcification and a good blood flow) and recommended surgery after Hurthle cells were found. I got a 2nd opinion from another endo and she also said surgery. From the research I've done though, blood flow is the least predictive indicator of cancer in a nodule. (In a lymph node, that's a different story).

Sue


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cj4everyoung said:


> Thanks Andros, I agree. The only thing that seems non cancer is it hasn't grown since February. But some cancers are slower growing? I think the ENT will have a more knowledgeable input than the general surgeon? If it is cancer there are some things that make more sense now? I had new "micro" calcifications in my mammogram a couple yrs ago and biopsied, same side as my nodule? wonder if there is any correlation? breathing issues, choking, the gland swollen, sinus pressure. I'll post back with what this ENT says next wk, again, thank you.


Hoping to hear from you soon!


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I know that Hurthle cells contained within a nodule are considered benign, but if they go through the capsule of the nodule into the vascular system ( lymph nodes or bloodstream) then it's considered malignant. 
But is it possible for the cells to go from the nodule into the regular thyroid tissue/gland without being in the bloodstream or lymph nodes, and if so, is that considered malignant as well?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjde said:



> I know that Hurthle cells contained within a nodule are considered benign, but if they go through the capsule of the nodule into the vascular system ( lymph nodes or bloodstream) then it's considered malignant.
> But is it possible for the cells to go from the nodule into the regular thyroid tissue/gland without being in the bloodstream or lymph nodes, and if so, is that considered malignant as well?


As per our friend Webster

2. In regard to a tumor, having the properties of a malignancy that can invade and destroy nearby tissue and that may spread (metastasize) to other parts of the body.

I would say the answer is yes.

Anyone else care to comment on that one?


----------

